# Strange Issue...



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Henry has a very weird issue that has been happening occasionally for maybe 6-7 months now. When he gets excited and/or yawns really big, sometimes his mouth gets stuck. Literally. The muscles on the sides of his mouth seem to spasm and his face gets stuck in a snarl position. This happens to one side of his mouth OR sometimes both sides. He usually paws at it and I have to massage his muzzle to get his face back to normal. 

I doubt it is seizure as he doesn't have any other signs (my last poodle had seizures, so I am familiar with the trembling, etc.) Henry behaves normal when this happens other than seeming frustrated that his mouth is "stuck".

Any ideas what this could be?! Anyone else have this happen? My vet had NO idea what it could be.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know if dogs get TMJ or not but I have had it and it is something similar to what you described. When the mouth opens wide the bones kinda lock in position and you have to work them side to side a few times to get them to unlock. Dogs dont have the ability to move their jaw side to side so it would be more of a problem for them (if dogs get this).


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Oops I might not have been clear with my description. His actual MOUTH or jaws are not stuck open, but his facial muscles seem to be spasming. They spasm up into a "snarl" position and stay stuck until I massage them for him.


----------

